# 20 ga for waterfowl.



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

Just bought my dream shotgun, Beretta Silver Pigeon II in 20ga. and I was wondering how it would do for ducks. Anyone have experieince with 20 ga in the duck blind? Any load recommendations. I looked at the Hevi-Shot and I am sure that'd do it although pricey. 'Course sometimes, I refer back to the old-school ideology "if the bead it on it, a 20 or a 12 will do the job." What do you all think?


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

20 gauge will kill ducks. they do not have as many BB's in the shells but that is about the only difference. I would shoot the 2's for ducks you do not need heavy shot.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I shot a 20ga a lot last year. On decoying birds you will have no problem killing them if you hit them.

Every pellet that comes out of a 20 is just as powerful as pellets from a 12. There's just fewer of them so make sure they're close enough to pattern them well enough to kill them.


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

a 20ga would would just fine. like they said just less BBs but if the ducks come into your decoys you should get them.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

It's all been covered. Nice light gun there, very nice :beer:


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

a 20ga will work just fine for you


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

The 20ga is all I use for ducks and I love it. When the birds are 10 yards in front of your face you don't need anything special. Winchester Xperts, 7/8oz of #4 steel at 1500fps has been killer on the decoying ducks this year.
They also make the same thing in #2 shot, but from the patterning I did, the pattern simply isnt dense enough for ducks. They might work for up-close geese though.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Winchester Xperts are JUNK. Kent faststeel #3's or 2's


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I was spanking their ***** a couple of weeks ago with a 20 gauge. It will do it's part if you pick the correct choke/load.


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Ill trade someone a NIB engraved BPS and a Marlin model 336 30-30 for a berretta or benelli shotgun?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

gundogguru said:


> Winchester Xperts are JUNK. Kent faststeel #3's or 2's


Maybe it's just you. :wink:

Or your gun.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I agree on the Experts. Nothing wrong with them. That is all I have shot for years, and have no problems with them.

Also, like others have said, the 20ga will be fine. My son just started hunting last year with a cheapo mossberg 500, and has no problem killing them. Just have to be in range. Since he is young, I call the shot for him, and I limit him to about 30-35 yards. He is shooting #2 Winchester Junks. 8)


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Did you say you were thinking of bringing a Silver Pigeon II into a duck blind? 

Hell of a nice gun. I have been trying to get the "pants" to agree that I should have one of those for 7 years. She still doesn't...


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I shot a Browning O/U 20 this year. Used a Remington Nitro steel in the first BBl and a Hevi-shot in the 2nd. If I remember correctly the Nitro load was 1oz of #2 and the Hevi was #4. IC for the steel and MOD for the Hevi. Worked well for me.


----------



## nate34 (Nov 8, 2008)

i use a 20 ga for ducks sometimes but i like to stick to the 12 ga.


----------

